# Ipod et autoradio



## Eugène5 (30 Décembre 2003)

Est-il possible de brancher un ipod sur un autoradio ?
(Smart possède un kit d'après le site apple.)
Est-il possible de brancher ipod sur un chaine hi-fi?
Si oui par quel moyen ?
Merci de me renseigner.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2003)

Pour les autoradio il existe des adaptateurs types cassettes audio qui se branchent sur la sortie casque de l'iPod ou bien l'iTrip qui emmet la musique par onde FM et que tu capte via la radio de l'autoradio.
Pour la chaine le mieux ce sont de cable tout betes (1prise casque pour l'iPod et 2 prises RCA pour la chaine). L'iTrip peut aussi etre utilisé si la chaine a un tuner FM.

Exemple K7 et cable RCA:





Ca se trouve facilement dans n'importe quel revendeur HIFI ou sur l'Applestore

Et voila l'iTrip






Tu peux le trouver chez  macway


----------



## Marcus (30 Décembre 2003)

On m'a dit que la voiture faisait cage de faraday ?? C vrai ?? Quelqu'un a-t-il deja utilisé l'iTrip en voiture ??


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2003)

Marcus a dit:
			
		

> On m'a dit que la voiture faisait cage de faraday ?? C vrai ?? Quelqu'un a-t-il deja utilisé l'iTrip en voiture ??



Moi. Ca marche impec. 
Juste quelques interferences de temps en temps mais assez rare. Sur un long parcours tu peux etre ammené a changer la frequence de l'iTrip mais vraiment pas souvent surtout si tu reste a distance des grandes villes ou la bande FM est deja bien prise.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2003)

Marcus a dit:
			
		

> On m'a dit que la voiture faisait cage de faraday ?? C vrai ?? Quelqu'un a-t-il deja utilisé l'iTrip en voiture ??



Oui, c'est impeccable. Il y a quelques grésillements qui sont masqués par la musique. Je l'utilise sur de courts trajets, et je n'ai pas besoin de changer de fréquences, ce qui devient plus problématiques sur de longues distances.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ce qui devient plus problématiques sur de longues distances.



Pas tant que ca en fait. 
Si tu circule sur autoroute, donc a l'ecart des grandes villes le plus souvent, eh ben y'a pas de probleme. J'ai eu l'occasion de faire un Clermont-Ferrand Rennes (dans les 500 bornes) et j'ai changé de fréquence une fois lors d'une pause pipi


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas tant que ca en fait.
> Si tu circule sur autoroute, donc a l'ecart des grandes villes le plus souvent, eh ben y'a pas de probleme. J'ai eu l'occasion de faire un Clermont-Ferrand Rennes (dans les 500 bornes) et j'ai changé de fréquence une fois lors d'une pause pipi



Je manquerai pas d'essayer lorsque j'aurai un trajet plus long à effectuer. En Suisse la bande FM est pas mal saturée.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2003)

Pensez-vous qu'il soit possible de brancher un Ipod sur un autoradio en utilisant l'entrée chargeur CD de l'autoradio (en cinch) avec un cable cinch/mini--Jack.
Je précise au cas ou que l'autoradio en question est un Sony MDX-C670RDS


----------



## Oizo (4 Janvier 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pensez-vous qu'il soit possible de brancher un Ipod sur un autoradio en utilisant l'entrée chargeur CD de l'autoradio (en cinch) avec un cable cinch/mini--Jack.
> Je précise au cas ou que l'autoradio en question est un Sony MDX-C670RDS



Si tu branches l'iPod sur l'entrée son réservée au chargeur la prise qui commande le chargeur restera libre et l'autoradio ne laissera pas passer le son de l'iPod car il ne verra pas de chargeur.

J'ai vu par contre sur un site un adaptateur qui fait croire à l'autoradio qu'il y a un chargeur. Et on peut même passer à la chanson suivante et précédente de l'iPod à partir de l'autoradio.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu par contre sur un site un adaptateur qui fait croire à l'autoradio qu'il y a un chargeur. Et on peut même passer à la chanson suivante et précédente de l'iPod à partir de l'autoradio.


ou ça?!


----------



## Oizo (5 Janvier 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ou ça?!



Je ne sais plus, je crois que j'avais vu un lien vers ce site sur MacG, je vais essayer de retrouver ça...


----------



## Oizo (5 Janvier 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu par contre sur un site un adaptateur qui fait croire à l'autoradio qu'il y a un chargeur. Et on peut même passer à la chanson suivante et précédente de l'iPod à partir de l'autoradio.



J'ai retrouvé le site. Cet adaptateur s'appelle  ICE-Link.


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2004)

Blaupunkt et Aiwa et d'autres (cf le catalogue la redoute... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) font des autoradios avec entrées lignes.


----------

